# Flight paramedic



## Nameless (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello all!

Today, I just found out that EMS exists in airplanes, and I am extremely interested and excited by this idea! I've always loved being on airplanes and learning about them, just about as much as I love EMS, so combining the two is almost a life dream! Don't judge me for not knowing about this, also, as I'm still new to EMS!

I'm reading more about how to get into air ambulances (either on a helicopter or an airplane), and "flight paramedic" (FP-C or CCEMTP) keeps coming up in my searches. 

As I said above, I am new to EMS. I am still in basic training right now (finish Dec. 11th) so I don't know a whole lot about anything past EMT-Basic. Does anybody have any information on being a flight paramedic? How do you become one? Is there a special school for them? Or do they have accredited programs throughout the country? Is this remotely military-related? How much experience as an EMT-Basic would I have to have to become one? Or would I have to be an EMT-Paramedic first?

Any information relating to flight medics would be awesome, as I am extremely interested in doing this!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 15, 2013)

Every system has different requirements, but 5yrs experience as a medic, numerous alphabet certs/courses needed, and other personal attributes are required by most. Focus on your getting your medic right now and look into it at a later time. Just my opinion.


----------



## CriticalCareIFT (Nov 15, 2013)

I think this novelty of being a flight medic rarely pays dividents that you seek. Focus your efforts on a real career,  not this perceived ideology of what you think it will be.


----------



## Nameless (Nov 15, 2013)

CriticalCareIFT said:


> I think this novelty of being a flight medic rarely pays dividents that you seek. Focus your efforts on a real career,  not this perceived ideology of what you think it will be.



Sounds like you're not too fond of flight medic, then. Why do you think it's not a real career or just a "perceived ideology?" I don't really know much about being a flight medic, so I don't really know what to think of it right now. I'd love to find out more about it, though. Good and the bad.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2013)

CAAMTS requires 3 years of Paramedic experience as part of their accreditation process if I'm not mistaken so most if not all programs require at minimum 3 years but usually 5. 

If you want to fly you need to be a medic, EMTs don't fly. Most programs like instructor experience and require the usual alphabet soup (ACLS, PALS, NRP, AMLS/EMPACT, ITLS/PHTLS) then many require CCEMT-P at time of hire or within a year of being hired. 

Focus on finishing school, getting a job and learning how to do this job. A college education will give you an' advantage when looking for flight jobs as well.


----------



## Nameless (Nov 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> CAAMTS requires 3 years of Paramedic experience as part of their accreditation process if I'm not mistaken so most if not all programs require at minimum 3 years but usually 5.
> 
> If you want to fly you need to be a medic, EMTs don't fly. Most programs like instructor experience and require the usual alphabet soup (ACLS, PALS, NRP, AMLS/EMPACT, ITLS/PHTLS) then many require CCEMT-P at time of hire or within a year of being hired.
> 
> Focus on finishing school, getting a job and learning how to do this job. A college education will give you an' advantage when looking for flight jobs as well.



Okay! Good tip! My short-term goal right now is just that: Finish basic and get hired on. I applied to many places this week already. I don't want to jump right into being a medic, or a flight medic for that matter, as I'd like some experience as a basic first, but I most definitely anticipate going for either an associates or maybe a bachelors (depending on if I can find one) for my medic (or maybe RN) later on down the road (few years or so). 

Mainly I was asking about flight medic as I'd like to make it a possibly long-term goal of mine. Something to aspire to do, help me stay motivated. Either that, or just learn more about it in-general!  

But thank you for that bit of info (and everyone else who has commented so far)!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2013)

It's my ultimate dream. It's not what many make it out to be though. It's also dangerous as hell. 

I've been working on networking with as many flight people as I can and what they all have told me is these programs like to see willingness to do something you're not super interested in. For example, I have no interest in teaching community or Healthcare CPR as well as any of the alphabet soup classes but that's probably the next thing on my list of things to do. By the time I get my certs and get to teaching I'll have around a year and a half as an instructor plus lab nights that I help out with.

One piece of advice for applying is unless agencies are different where you're at they usually will just toss your application in the trash unless you have all of your certifications already. I'd personally save my time until I had everything in hand. Doesn't mean you can't go down and meet the HR people and start networking. The more you network the easier time you will have meeting your goals. Good luck!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 17, 2013)

Nameless said:


> Sounds like you're not too fond of flight medic, then. Why do you think it's not a real career or just a "perceived ideology?" I don't really know much about being a flight medic, so I don't really know what to think of it right now. I'd love to find out more about it, though. *Good and the bad.*



The good:
- Fun job
- Get to fly around in helicopters, if you are doing HEMS
- Get to visit other cities, states, even countries if you are doing FW
- Typically more advanced training and protocols
- Typically get to work with more experienced folks; get to teach and learn from your RN, RRT, EMTP partners
- Get to sleep at work
- Get to take care of higher-than average acuity patients
- Basically, all the things that attract most people to EMS are magnified, and the things that people don't like about EMS are minimized

The bad:
- Dangerous job, unfortunately
- Lots of programs out there that don't make safety as high of a priority as it should be
- Lots of programs out there with questionable dispatch and utilization practices
- Lots of ego and elitism at some places
- Truly rigorous initial and continuing education; if the program has the high standards it should, you will need to keep busy all the time 
- Very competitive; jobs with the really good programs are very hard to get 

The industry has changed a lot over the past 10 years, and not for the better. I think (hope) there are big changes ahead that will hopefully get rid of a lot of the lousy programs, improve utilization, and improve safety. If/when that happens, however, it will make the industry even more competitive to get into and the really strong programs will be REALLY hard to get into at that point, as the number of applicants per position will be even higher than it is now.

All that said, if, with the right combination of hard work, networking, and luck you happen to get into a good program, it really is an awesome job. I did it for about 12 years and loved every minute of it. I'm actually planning on getting back into it in a PRN and teaching capacity when I'm done with grad school.

For now, as others have said, just focus on your education and becoming a strong paramedic and after you've done that it will be time to start looking at what you need to do to become a competitive applicant for flight positions.


----------



## Emptythought (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow this sounds interesting


----------



## AEMTstudent (Dec 2, 2013)

Halothane said:


> The good:
> - Fun job
> - Get to fly around in helicopters, if you are doing HEMS
> - Get to visit other cities, states, even countries if you are doing FW
> ...



You said it well.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 11, 2013)

Halothane said:


> The good:
> - Fun job
> - Get to fly around in helicopters, if you are doing HEMS
> - Get to visit other cities, states, even countries if you are doing FW
> ...




This guy knows what he is talking about. Pretty much hit all the important parts. I would argue the "dangerous" part of the job though. Having done years in the fire department and ground EMS, I don't believe it to be any more dangerous IF working for a good program that puts safety, maintenance, proper utilization, and airframe purchasing ahead of profits. Although it is hard to find a program which accomplishes all of these things, if your worried about your safety don't take a position with a company which doesn't. Pretty simple. I commute 1 hour to both my flight jobs and to be honest if I am going to get killed I am pretty confident it's going to be on the way to work by some ****** not paying attention rather then on the job. I like to tell people the atmosphere isn't necessarily more dangerous, just much more unforgiving if you make a mistake or don't pay attention. 

I think it's an extremely rewarding career and I love every minute of my job. There isn't a day that I don't look forward to going to work. You will never become rich, I still work a part time job, but I work with some amazing clinicians that have all worked equally as hard to get there, and I have a blast doing it. I would be curious to hear from CriticalCareIFT why you think the job doesn't bear the fruits or "novelty" you were speaking of. I don't think thats what the OP was asking about. Sounds like you may have some misunderstandings of the actual career or have been bypassed for a spot...

In this day and age though I would urge you to go to nursing school instead of paramedic school to accomplish your goals of being a flight crew member. You do the same job, make more money at most places, however have something to fall back on if you get injured. Almost every program in the nation uses nurses, not every program uses paramedics. Just food for thought. Follow what others have posted, try and get both field EMS and interfacility experience if you can, and bring something else to the table when it does come time to apply. Realize when you do apply most flight applicants look the same on paper, and there is are a tons of applicants for a finite number of positions. Don't get discouraged if it's something you really want to do. It may take more then once to get hired. Also try to do a fly along with a program that offers them to see if you really like the job before you work towards that goal. 

Good luck!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 12, 2013)

CANMAN said:


> I would argue the "dangerous" part of the job though. Having done years in the fire department and ground EMS



Several different analyses over the last few years have shown HEMS crew member to be, statistically, THE most or very close to the most hazardous job in America. 

In the past 12 months, there have been about 19 civilian HEMS incidents in the US with about 40 crew members killed. This is out of probably under 10,000 full-time flight paramedics and flight nurses in the US.

By way of comparison, in 2012, there were 120 law enforcement officers killed in the US.........out of about 900,000 serving. About three times as many deaths, but there are probably 100x as many cops in the US as there are HEMS crew members. 

Make no mistake about it, this is a hazardous profession.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Notice I said IF working for a good program that encompasses all of the above mentioned. I am not saying it's low risk, I am just saying that at my program I feel safer there then when I do fighting a fire.

A lot of the accidents you speak of, especially this year, have been attributed to poor CRM skills and communication. Crews pushing weather, pilots doing stupid stuff and the crew now speaking up etc. I think the difference comes in non profit vs. for profit. I am lucky that both my jobs are at non profit organizations so there isn't the pressure to accept missions if the crew doesn't feel comfortable. Also before anyone says something I realize that non profit doesn't mean no profit however if we turn down 30 missions a month and the bases isn't profitable one month, I don't have to worry if I 
still going to have a job.

I have respect for the dangers of the job, pay attention to what myself and team members are doing, and trust our mechanics and pilots. Not to say something is never going to happen, but I feel confident that if it does it's not going to be as a result of "buzzing wildlife" and clipping a tree or some other poor decision.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't disagree that IF things are done right, then much of the risk could be mitigated. 

The problem is that unsafe practices are apparently extremely widespread. It's not like there are only a handful of programs that are unsafe and everyone knows who they are.

One very important thing is that a newer person has no idea what is safe to do in a helicopter and what's not. It takes quite a bit of experience to know the difference between safely flying around the weather vs. trying to "beat it". If you are new and the pilot tells you "don't worry, we'll be fine" then you have little choice but to trust him, because you know that you don't really know what is safe and what isn't.  CRM is meaningless if everyone isn't on the same page to begin with. 

I don't think there is any evidence at all that for profit vs. not-for-profit has any bearing on the likelihood of a crash. "Non-profit" is simply an IRS code designation; it doesn't mean there is never any financial pressure or that the program can operate in the red. They still have to bring in more money than they spend and everyone knows that if they don't take calls, they will eventually be shut down. I assure you that if your base's transport volume fell by 20 or 30% for more than a couple months running, people would start to feel pressure.


----------



## Paramagicz (Apr 5, 2015)

interesting.


----------



## MrLegsGuy (Apr 6, 2015)

Near me we have a private company, flies to a single very well established hospital and been around since 89'
I have High hopes being a flight medic one day, and I'm willing to do whatever it takes to get there.

But as you and I still haven't even finished basic yet, we need to stay grounded in our thought process just for now. Goals goals goals. Because when it comes down to it, the field is so ridiculously competitive. 50-100 apps on a single part time job. So start working now on building yourself up. do NOT rush

My plans right now, are to start off transfer, use that to fund for my fire cert, use that for my paramedic cert, get experience in the field. I think I can handle it. In fact, I KNOW I can handle It. But against my better judgement, I choose not to make assumptions about my future based on these butterflies I'm getting at this moment in time. because logically speaking..
my first girlfriend made me feel the same way at first. A few months screwing around with her and boom, I moved on.
terrible horrible example, I know 

I hope to everything it doesn't happen because I've wanted this career since 7 years old. But one goal at a time.
Just focus on being the best in everything you do. from the small certs like taking blood pressure and heart monitor, to the big ones eventually involving intravenous whosawatsitz matubulations (completely legitimate terminology)

I've had the privilege of speaking to a few of the flyboys, and one thing I will tell you is they are all brilliant people. I'm only 21, I can admit I'm not ready for what they do. But I suggest talking to them if you get the chance.
I may be barely a basic at the moment, but at this point in time I'm 100% convinced I will be up there with them, riding on a rainbow of scholarships I Nickel dimed out of my school and the government from being the best I could be in every little thing. One step at a time.

And then I will finally be able to pull off aviators


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 8, 2015)

I love this guys enthusiasm.


----------

